# Ohio river fishing Portsmouth to Galipolis??



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Never fished the Ohio River except 1 time at greenup dam. I now have a boat and was wondering whats the fishing like along this stretch Portsmouth to Galipolis. I have a 16' 6" aluminum deep v with a 70hp evinrude. I have 15 years experience fishing the maumee and scioto rivers. Is there anything I should know before navigating the ohio that I wouldnt have learned fishing these other rivers? The stretches of maumee and scioto i fish are traditionally shallow. 

As far as fishing I chase mostly bass and saugeye,walleye,sauger etc...Im a catch and release fisherman whos happy with just a picture. Any good spots to target the above species? What about musky or pike do they run this stretch of river?

Any help or points in the right direction is much appreciated. 

Randall


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

After looking at a locks and dam map. Mehdal,greenup and racine dam's all seem to be a reasonable drive for me.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey ostbucks98! I'm a few pools north of you but the river is the river. Just be mindful of the barges and their wake and watch out for debris in the river while you're running. You'll be alright. Good fishin!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey flip thanks for the pointers!!! Anyone know where the closest boat ramp to greenup dam is? Also what is some normal or good pool levels I should look for so i dont show up with the river blown out?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

At the top of this page/section, Ohio River is a sticky called Ohio River and Forecasts or some such. Do a little research and you'll find the proper one to fit your needs. I am gonna post a link to give ya an idea of what it is and the good use it is of. I look at these every day as I fish the New Cumberland damn and every so often, the Pike Island pool. Hope it gets ya pointed in the right direction!
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks snake for the info. Any idea what height is considered fishable and safe for using a boat? Right now it predicts the river to be at 35 feet saturday. Also Im sure there are buoys in place to let you know how close you can get to the dams?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Bucks,
I would think each pool kinda offers something different and each pool has different levels often as the corp works the dams. We fish syracuse pomeroy area and that pool is really like a lake some days in the summer. Water clarity improves yearly. We have grass growing in the shallows that wasn't there 4 years ago. And empty many other days other than pontoons floating and partying. There is only 1 officer patroling 60 miles of river so be careful out there. Barges don't stop very quickly. Everyone down there has a barge almost killed me story


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i fish greenup dam from boat when water is 20 ft or less water today is 35.33 ft and raising. the boat dock at wheelersburge is easy to find dont know exit number but if you leave the dam go west on 52 take first exit turn left at end of exit ramp go about 1/2 mile the road has a sharp curve to right go straght at curve go about 1/4 mile turn right on last road boat ramp will be on the left


----------

